# Reproduction of Tank Script and picture



## Andy Dee (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a Thunder Jet 24" bike that I'm doing a light restoration on. I'd like to put the script and Thunder Jet logo of a Jet plane back on the tank.  Does anyone know of anyone that can reproduce  the script and logo onto sticker ???  I'll try and post a picture of the tank. Thanks


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 27, 2018)

If you send  Bruce the art work he can reproduce it in a peel & stick vinyl decal  and they are nice
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Montgomery...377156&hash=item3cd4686e3b:g:NmsAAOxyFIFSBB-7


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks, nothing better than instant gratification!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 27, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> Thanks, nothing better than instant gratification!  I really appreciate it.



No problem , make sure to send good pics. With written measurements and pics with the tape/ ruler in the pics.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 27, 2018)

The only, and best pictures I can get are these. I can measure the tank with a tape ruler and photograph the ruler and tank. Maybe he can getb a good estimation with that info. What do you think? Thanks again rustystone.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks realy cool ☺


----------

